# america to be or not to be?



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi like many posts i have read i am new to the site...

i am 20 years old 21 in october, would this mean i am not viewed as an adult over there? 

in 2 month i will be a fully qualified painter and decorator nvq level 3 after serving a 3 year apprentaship i have won a regional world skills competition if that has any sway with employers?

i have just completed my 7303 which is introduction to teaching in the life long learning sector i have no idea what that means in america but over here it means i can begin to teach up to nvq lvl 3 in painting and decorating.
I am also a games manager at a local paintball site i also play this sport at a uk domestic tournament level and understand it is a very big sport in the usa so could this experiance help as i have been working thier for nearly 4 years now.

I have wanted to move to the usa since i was 11 and over the years have looked into moving but only recently been looking seriously... i have looked at threads and most include about phds and other university level degrees... i am just mearly asking what are my chances in moving i understand it is a long painfull process but i hear that around the world mainly in australia the call for british skilled workers and those able to teach those skills are currently "wanted" so to say, is there any truth in this? 

would apprechiate any feed back both helpful and abrupt.


p.s sorry for the spelling and grammer mistakes

thankyou.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You will not be moving to the US on the basis of your work-related skills or qualifications.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You will not be moving to the US on the basis of your work-related skills or qualifications.


Maybe if they get a sufficient employer to sponsor? I tend to agree - though if they had, say a major paintball place sponsoring them? I don't know how hard employment based VISAs are to get.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> Maybe if they get a sufficient employer to sponsor? I tend to agree - though if they had, say a major paintball place sponsoring them? I don't know how hard employment based VISAs are to get.


It's quite cruel to give someone false hope on such an important decision in their life. Can I suggest you spend more time reading and less time commenting on employment-based immigration visas if you want to contribute to these particular threads?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> Maybe if they get a sufficient employer to sponsor? I tend to agree - though if they had, say a major paintball place sponsoring them? I don't know how hard employment based VISAs are to get.


It isn't simply a matter of getting an employer to sponsor someone. The employer needs to get authorization from the government to hire a foreigner for the position - which means showing that they have tried and failed to find a suitable local candidate. The application process then costs a reasonable amount (to the employer) which cannot be recovered from the employee.

Though many visas do have minimum educational qualification requirements, it's the work authorization process that usually stands in the way of hiring foreigners for jobs that don't require specific academic qualifications. A paintball place can find 200 potential employees just by tacking a sign up on the front door. Why go through all the hassle and expense of importing someone?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

so i gues what i have heard and read is wrong then and british construction skills are not valued across the world? i would have rather got a visa for my construction skills rather than my paintball related work im not sure how it all works but i hoped that on the form having multiple skills, qualifications and experiance would have made me look more employable because i was hoping to move and then find a job? also what the requirments for a green card? or is that having my head up in the sky?

thankyou for your honesty fatbrit and bevdeforges also thankyou yvonne for trying to look on the bright side =]


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

It is possible, and good quality construction skills do have value all over. But we'd be looking at civil engineering and electics maybe. Maybe if you were working for a huge organisation then you might have a chance.
But if you really have your heart set on it, you're a young and you have skills that could make for a very succesful business of your own, so maybe you could look atbuilding that up and going that way. It's probably more realistic. And I hear there's good money in that sort of thing.


----------



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

i did look at starting my own buisiness specially in the spraying sector seen as most of your decoration is done by spraying now a days how ever personally i feel i would have to be employed for 1 - 2 years by an american company to ease the transition in the measuring system all the permits that are required and all the other legislation and regulations i would have to abidie by so jumping straight into it i feel would prehaps be too much for me to do?

also i read something in one of the threads about investment visa or something and doesnt that require 250k? or 500k?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> Maybe if they get a sufficient employer to sponsor? I tend to agree - though if they had, say a major paintball place sponsoring them? I don't know how hard employment based VISAs are to get.


Have you gone through the requirements for employer based visa? According to the posts here OP does not have the education piece to start with. 

How should a US employer justify sponsoring a UK paint baller? Cannot find one in the US?


----------



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

again i am not trying to get into the us via my paintballing experiance, skills and qualifications. i have tried looking for the points system to see what the points needed to get in and what job / qualification has what amount of points but go figure there isnt a list with p+d = 30 points u need 40 points to get into the us... pfft lol


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

morbid35,

The US immigration system has 3 paths. Employment, Family and Diversity. The UK currently is excluded from the DV lottery. Under FB one can qualify if you have a parent, sibling, child or spouse that is a USC or LPR (for LPR spouse or unmarried child only). Most of the EB categories require a uni degree. A Bachelor's will earn you a spot in the EB3 waiting line. It is preferable that the degree be in STEM. You also mentioned about investment visas; $500,000 invested in a Regional Center program will buy you a green card right away.

You are young, you could go to uni and get a degree preferably in IT and that would vastly improve your chances of a GC if you don't have the $500,000. Before, you get sold on the US a site seeing visit might be in order as quite a few people that I know prefer the UK to the USA. 

As regards Oz, they have recently amended, as in the last month, and made it a lot harder/impossible for people with only vocational skills to immigrate there. However, I am not familiar with the changes.


----------



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

what is a regional center programe?


----------



## morbid35 (Jun 12, 2010)

is there a website listing all the visa types what they involve and the cost and conditions pref in relitive lamen terms as i hate reading and get frustrated with faffle lol =]


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

morbid35 said:


> what is a regional center programe?


thats the EB-5 visa .... google it


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

morbid35 said:


> is there a website listing all the visa types what they involve and the cost and conditions pref in relitive lamen terms as i hate reading and get frustrated with faffle lol =]


You better get used to reading and lots of faffle - if you plan to make through the maze of USCIS:>) Search function or stickies will give you all details. Just in case - uscis.gov is your best source as it is the official one.


----------

